# Kindle won't wake up



## horrorauthor

I woke up this morning, but my Kindle will not. The screensaver is there, and the little silver menu button spins around, but I can't get the Kindle to wake up so I can read. I have tried turning it off and on (the screensaver stays, even when off) and have tried repeatedly to wake using the correct keys (which I've done dozens of times since getting the Kindle for Christmas). 

I know this has probably been addressed already...but is there anyone out there with help for me?


----------



## Leslie

First step, make sure the Kindle is plugged into the charger. Have the Whispernet turned off and the Kindle turned on. Then try a soft reset: Alt-Shift-R. Be patient, watch the silver thing, and try this one or three times.

If that doesn't work, the next step is a hard reset. With the Kindle still plugged in, WN off, K on,  take the back cover off and insert the end of a paperclip into the little hole. Hold it for a second or two or three....watch the silver boxes again.

You can tell when the reset starts (screen will flick on and off and so on). This should solve the problem....for most folks it does, 99% of the time.

Report back and let us know how it is going.

L


----------



## horrorauthor

Thanks, Leslie. The hard reset worked. Let's hope that this won't happen again!


----------



## Leslie

horrorauthor said:


> Thanks, Leslie. The hard reset worked. Let's hope that this won't happen again!


Phew! Glad I can add you to the 99% crowd that experiences success with a hard reset!

So what do you think the problem was? Battery had gone down too low? Or it's the book you're reading ?

L


----------



## horrorauthor

I have no idea what the problem was. I had just charged the battery yesterday, so it was full. It was like it was trying to wake up, but couldn't (the spinning silver box on the right side just went on and on, even if I shut the Kindle off). I just hope it was a temporary thing. On another topic: I sent you corrections on our project yesterday but haven't heard if you've received. Let me know.


----------



## Guest

It was pining for the fjords.  Norwegian Blues can be very temperamental.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

They also stun easily.  Usually just as they are waking up.


----------



## Guest

Was it nailed to the case?


----------



## webbkathy

Is there a way to do this that doesn't involve the power cord? I charged up before going out of town, so I am in a coma with no power cord 150 miles from the cord. Help!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

webbkathy said:


> Is there a way to do this that doesn't involve the power cord? I charged up before going out of town, so I am in a coma with no power cord 150 miles from the cord. Help!


This thread is ancient and the useful bits of discussion actually refer to the original wedge shaped Kindle. It needed to be connected to mains power for a restart.

The current Kindle does not. You can do a restart by holding the power switch to the right. The manual says 40-50 seconds but some have noted that it has required upwards of a minute. This should NOT be done while the device is plugged in, though you do want to be sure you have enough juice left in the battery.

That said, the cord is a standard micro usb cord which would be available at any office/computer store. . . you could charge it up via the computer if you need to.

You might also contact Kindle Support -- try the 'call me back' function. They may have some other things for you to try.


----------

